# Safety blog



## ruinexplorer (May 16, 2019)

Gig Gear has just started a safety blog on their website. So far, one article on safety, but I hope they keep it up. While most of us don't always think about the way we lift things, it doesn't take much to get seriously injured. 

I personally was out of work for several weeks due to a back injury (lift and twist). It was something that I had probably done thousands of times, but it just took one time to screw up my back for life. 

Just a reminder to stay safe out there.


----------



## What Rigger? (May 17, 2019)

This showed up in my FB feed the other day, and I need to read it. The basic body mechanics matter, and it does need to become a higher priority thing industry wide.
Thanks for the heads up, guy!


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 17, 2019)

Yeah, you definitely don't want to screw up your back. It sucks. I was so bored while recovering. Plus, the doctors say that I will never be back to 100%.


----------



## Debra P. Holmes (May 22, 2019)

I found a book while looking for safety information for my Stagecraft class. I found this amazing book - The Health and Safety Guide for Film, TV, and Theater by Monona Rossol. (I found it on Amazon - https://www.amazon.com/dp/1581158629/?tag=controlbooth-20) It talks about all of the osha regulations that apply to theatre and tons of other wonderful information, as well. The author is a chemist, artist, and industrial hygienist. I emailed her, too, she's really quite lovely.


----------

